# Any Audio on the Trinity by Van Til?



## Anton Bruckner (Oct 5, 2005)

Would appreciate it, if you guys can point me to some. Preferrably free ones


----------



## RamistThomist (Oct 5, 2005)

Van Til at Sermon Audio

Radio Apologia

I don't know if they directly answer your question, but they get you started.


----------



## Anton Bruckner (Oct 5, 2005)

thanks for the link, but unfortunately, none of them (from my scanning) is about the Trinity.


----------

